#       -53

## elzazz

1 .4.5, 7.70.481

..    ,         ,     /       .

   " ",   " " -53.
 "  " =   . 
,  -  , ..     .

1.   -53    "     ".  ..          ?

2.   " "     : 70 76..      76 51. ?

 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irinka

> 1.   -53    "     ".  ..          ?


        -

----------


## elzazz

> -


      ,      ,  ,       -53  -49 (-).   :Wow:

----------

,         " "?     76 ?        ,        70 51  .

----------

> ,  ,       -53  -49


   -51,      /    .

----------


## Irinka

> -51,      /    .


   "    " -    1 .      , , ,   ""       .       -  ,   ..

----------

> ,      ,  ,       -53  -49 (-).


    5  2004 . N 1 "            "
* ,       ,    ,  -     .*

----------


## elzazz

!  :Super:  

!    - ,   :  -53    70 51     :Big Grin:

----------

elzazz,                 1,      " .- "    70  76.,             77.3  51.       ,     .  .

----------


## elzazz

!

    .  1  (44 70)      .
      ...,   :  70 (2: , =/) 51.
..   " ",     -53  .   (.  ).
,        ,    ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## MfrinaM

> elzazz,                 1,      " .- "    70  76.,             77.3  51.       ,     .  .


 , .  " "   " "    70  76.     . 
     -          -  76. (, )  51.      -     ..

----------

!

----------


## elzazz

MfrinaM



> " "   " "    70  76.     . 
>      -          -  76. (, )  51.      -     ..


    " "    ?       70 51 ?  :Wow:

----------

